# BRISBANE | Projects & Construction



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to a city where you are free to be whoever you want to be! Where you can escape to the natural splendour of Moreton Bay and Islands or the Scenic Rim and Country Valleys, experience world-class exhibitions at Australia’s largest Gallery of Modern Art and indulge in the country’s premier live music scene, The Valley… all in one day!

You’ll love our buzzing urban villages with live music, the coolest cafes and an eclectic array of the finest restaurants. Keep an eye on Brisbane’s events’ calendar for huge international sporting events, exciting and unique festivals as well as live performances on Queensland’s premier shopping precinct, the Queen Street Mall where you can let loose and discover world-class retailers and heritage-listed arcades with over 700 specialty stores.

Imagine being right in the heart of the city, surrounded by skyscrapers, as you experience your own river adventure – go kayaking, roller-blading or hold your breath as you abseil 20 metres down the 20 million year old Kangaroo Point Cliffs… there’s a memorable Brisbane experience for everyone.

http://www.visitbrisbane.com.au/Travel/About-Brisbane/Feature-Story.aspx?id=7839



















Images - my own.


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Current developments in Brisbane:

*(all under-construction)
*
Soleil by Meriton - 74 floors

http://www.meriton.com.au/default.asp?action=article&ID=92705

Infinity by Meriton - 76 floors

http://www.meriton.com.au/default.asp?action=article&ID=161729

One One One Eagle Street by GPT - 47 floors

http://www.oneoneonebrisbane.com.au/

King George Central by Leighton Properties - 30 floors

http://www.kinggeorgecentral.com.au/

123 Albert Street by DEXUS Properties - 34 floors

http://www.dexus.com/123albert.aspx

Macrossan Residences by MREEF - 37 floors

http://www.macrossanapartments.com.au/index.php


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Image: my own

Northern Quarter of downtown Brisbane with the Kurilpa Bridge in the foreground.


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

One One One Eagle Street










Photo credit - http://www.spacehero.com.au/app/webroot/blog/?p=108


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

My thread is an epic fail :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSqxw5DZ92w


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

^^ For better clarity






Thread saved! :lol: Thanks to Soulvision for efforts on video


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

nameless dude said:


> ^^ For better clarity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I didn't know how to do that :lol:


----------



## SoulvisionQ1 (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for that render of 111 linum, looks awesome in high quality.


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

SoulvisionQ1 said:


> Thanks for that render of 111 linum, looks awesome in high quality.


I think 111 with it's blue glass will work nicely between Riparian and Riverside - break them up ...

Infinity is going to be an iconic tower for the northern district of downtown Brisbane as there are no tall towers down that end ...


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Aurora (centre) currently the tallest (roof height) tower in Brisbane.

(Riparian is taller with antenna - 249m)










Image - my own.


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

'The Milton' - 30 levels.

Located only two kilometres from the Brisbane CBD The Milton will deliver a prime address at the heart of one of the city’s most vibrant destinations. Once completed this will be the tallest building in Brisbane outside of the city centre










Image - http://www.themilton.com.au/vision.html


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

King George Central Tower










Image - http://www.kinggeorgecentral.com.au/index.php

Leighton Properties and Devine Limited have teamed up to build Brisbane’s newest office tower. The tower is to be called King George Central due to its close proximity to Brisbane’s newly redeveloped King George Square. The developer of Brisbane’s 400 George St project will build the 150 meter high tower which will become Brisbane’s most healthy office building.


----------



## hannah_banana (Jul 19, 2009)

The Milton looks nice.


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

hannah_banana said:


> The Milton looks nice.


Apparently inner-city population density is a huge priority for the Brisbane City Council and they're building up Milton, Fortitude Valley, West End and Newstead with new residential developments ...


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Proposal for James Street precinct in Fortitude Valley.




























All images - http://www.brisbanedevelopment.com/...a-look-into-maa&catid=39:rokfeature&Itemid=90


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Another proposed complex in Fortitude Valley.

WATPAC Twin Towers

Developer WATPAC has proposed two twin residential towers situated in St Pauls Tce in the Fortitude Valley. The site is near Leighton’s now completed Green Square development. 

The proposed twin towers will be a two-staged construction process. The site which was amalgamated from three individual sites will undergo a large urban renewal and rejuvenation process. A green ‘garden-like’ public square will be constructed to connect pedestrian walkways together, syncing the project in harmony with the Valley precinct. 

*The height of the two proposed towers is around 31 stories high*, this height will allow for increased public ground space. The higher the tower, the denser it becomes. Density is the key to maintaining Brisbane’s current lifestyle, without expanding the city’s fringe outwards and reducing future demands for new road infrastructure. 

Designed by Nettleton Tribe who also crafted Skyline Apartments, this development will house approximately 412 apartments.










Image - http://www.brisbanedevelopment.com/...development-content&id=138:watpac-twin-towers


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.oneoneonebrisbane.com.au/

One One One is going up fast - and when completed will block out CP1 from the riverfront.










Image - http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/4971071484_53d4c6853c_b.jpg


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

wow this picture really is wonderful

nice lightning! lovely skyscraper complex


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

One One One will 'break-up' the Riverside Centre and Riparian which is a good thing


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

This proposed image makes One One One look grey - the glass has changed to blue which looks better. I wish One One One was slightly taller but it's still a good addition down there.










Image - http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3116/3214099944_4c21e364d2_o.jpg


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

...


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

More One One One - I like the blue glass!



















Images - Fyturis  thanks!


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

... my damn computer keeps doing double posts


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Brisbane has a shortage of hotel rooms my friends in the biz tell me - if anyone hears of any hotel developments up there please post here?

The Westin and Shangri-La were opening hotels in Brisbane but the GFC stopped these projects!!!

I bet new residential towers - Infinity and Soleil (will be Brisbane's tallest in 2012) will have serviced/hotel rooms?

http://www.meriton.com.au/media/Infinity_Brochure.pdf


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/bus...nic-building-for-brisbane-20101020-16u2q.html

Brisbane's failed 80-storey Vision tower will be resurrected - or at least a version of it - under news plans from the site's buyer, Billbergia Group.

The developer yesterday confirmed it intended to build the city's tallest residential and commercial tower, despite the failure of previous owners Austcorp.

But the skyscraper will be redesigned in order to accommodate a second smaller building, expected to be about 20 storeys high, on the site.

Billbergia sales manager Ian Troy remained tight-lipped about the design of the twin towers, although he said the developer was considering three design options for the long-vacant block.

"We are committed to developing an iconic building for Brisbane," he told brisbanetimes.com.au.

The developer plans to lodge a final development application with Brisbane City Council by the end of the year.

Mr Troy said Billbergia would not fail where its predecessor had.

"We've done our sums carefully and with the design ideas we have, we believe the apartments will come in at an attractive price to most investors," he said.

"We're not building multi-million dollar units as a general rule. We'll have a couple of decent units up the top, but we're not building a tower of very, very expensive apartments.

"I believe the development will be successful, because it is in an iconic position."

Billbergia bought the site, that would have housed the $1 billion Vision tower, between Mary and Margaret streets, in July for a reported $40 million.

The Vision concept was flattened by the global financial crisis, leaving a $25 million, seven-level hole in the ground.

Under the original application, the development was to have a seven-storey car park below two levels of retail and entertainment space, 13 floors of commercial offices, 53 floors of residential apartments and a two-storey observation deck.

The site gained even more prominence earlier this year when the state government announced plans to build an underground subway station at lower Albert Street.

Old design which will be tweeked:


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Sunland has just released it's newest proposal for a 44 floor (153m) residential tower on 140 Alice Street. *The tower is being called 'Carrington Tower' and is to be built on the site of Devine's former French Quarter proposal which was impacted by the global financial crisis in 2008.* Recently, Sunland acquired a small slice of land which currently houses a small apartment building. 

Architectual Statement

Designed by Wood / March Pty Ltd Architecture, the tower will be encased with a pewter glass wall which is said to have a subtle gold tint. The continuous skin was chosen to give a 3D perspective of the building while also changing tones and colours depending on time of the day. At the lower levels, the facade will flow down to create a canopy over the lobby and access areas. 

The Botanic Garden-facing apartments of the total 233 apartments will have one key advantage over other residential towers in the city, that is that this tower will never be built out. They will always retain views of the Botanic Gardens and Southern Suburbs. 

The tower which is a revolutionary design in Queensland and quite possibly Australia has a futuristic yet elegant charm about it and is easy on the eyes. 

Environmental Design

Carrington Tower could potentially have an unprecedented amount of high tech, innovative sustainable design principals unlike any tower in Australia. Some of the initiatives listed in the proposal are below:

* Solar panels incorporated into the louvers/blinds to capture energy and reuse for internal electrical supplies.
* Solar collector system used for hot water systems to be placed on the rooftop
* Roof mounted micro roof turbines - Designed by Philippe Starck will be vertical access wind turbines
* Co-generation and peak demand energy reduction 
* Grey Water Reuse
* Japanese style waste recycling split into (glass, cardboard, paper, organics, plastics, metals)

These initiatives would no doubt award this tower one of the most environmentally sustainable in the world. 

The tower has been proposed with six basement levels and plans to have a grand lobby around 4 floors high. More information will come available as the development submission gets processed. Click below to view images of the project.


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

Image - http://www.brisbanedevelopment.com/...ent&id=148:sunlands-carrington-tower-proposed


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

All images - http://www.brisbanedevelopment.com/...ent&id=148:sunlands-carrington-tower-proposed


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

The developer of the world's tallest residential tower Q1 on the Gold Coast has unveiled plans to build a $250-million luxury apartment tower in Brisbane's CBD.

Sunland Group has lodged its proposal for the 44-storey Carrington Tower opposite the Botanical Gardens at 140 Alice Street, after acquiring a small slice of neighbouring land that currently houses a small apartment building.

The tower - said to be encased with a pewter glass wall with a subtle gold tint - will be built on the site of Devine's former French Quarter which was flattened by the global financial crisis in 2008.

Carrington Tower will be Sunland's first foray in the Queensland residential market since the completion of Q1 and Circle on Cavill at Surfers Paradise almost five years ago.

Sunland Group managing director Sahba Abedian has hailed the design by Wood/Marsh as the developer's finest piece of architecture to be produced in the company's 27 years.

The facade of Carrington Tower will flow down to create a canopy over the lobby.

*"We will be looking to create a very sculptural, iconographic tower that will really mark the entry into Brisbane from the southside of the city.

"It's a curvilinear building that really personifies the feminine form. If you look at the building it actually drapes out at the base that is not dissimilar to a beautiful dress - that's really the intent behind the tower."*

Mr Abedian said he was confident Brisbane City Council would approve the tower by mid-2011, as it could potentially have an unprecedented amount of innovative sustainable design features, including solar panels incorporated into the louvres and blinds to capture and reuse energy.

"As we know the Baby Boomers are moving into retirement and lifestyle choices are changing ... and we hope to cater for these individuals," Mr Abedian said.

If approved by the council, Carrington Tower will be one of only a few buildings in Brisbane, including Riparian and The Grosvenor, designed for owner-occupiers.

Mr Abedian said Carrington Tower would boast of the facilities of a hotel, including a 24-hour concierge.

"We believe there is strong demand for these environments," he said.

One-bedroom apartments with a study are expected to sell for about $500,000 and sub-penthouses $3 million.

Although Harry Triguboff's twin-tower residential development on Herschell and Adelaide streets is near completion and the abandoned Vision tower site on Mary Street may also be resurrected by developers Billbergia, Mr Abedian said he was confident there was room in the Brisbane market for Carrington Tower.

"We have a strong track record and we also have a very strong client base that I have no doubt will be very excited when we launch this project," Mr Abedian said.

"The testament of our capabilities is the proof of our projects through from Q1 to Circle on Cavill and Palazzo Versace."


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

One One One Eagle starting to take shape between Riparian and Riverside.

I like the vein/vine effect running up the tower.










Image - http://www.flickr.com/photos/eeed/5039034651/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

nice Photo


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*The new Ecosciences Precinct provides a new home for collaborative research*










http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19293


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Wintergarden Racade / Studio 505*

*Architects:* Studio 505
*Location:* Brisbane QLD, Australia
*Project Year:* 2012
*Project Area:* 4,000 sqm
*Artist Consultant:* John Warwicker
*Photographs:* John Gollings, Studio 505

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Cox Architecture completes world's largest structure to be based upon the principles of 'tensegrity'*

The dramatic 'tensegrity' geometry of Kurilpa Bridge evolved from the Queensland Government's drive to connect the Queensland Cultural Centre across Brisbane's river to its CBD without impacting upon an important park to Aboriginal people on the cultural centre side. A further reason for the structure was the need to span over the city's major motorway on the CBD side.

Both specific requirements necessitated searching for a structure which had minimum thickness of deck, so that the ramp into the park became as little impacting on the park as possible, so that the structure could span the motorway and descend into a city street seamlessly.

The tensegrity structure, based upon Richard Buckminster Fuller's 1960s studies and later the American sculptor Kenneth Snelson's work, facilitated the thinness of deck required as it gains its stability from balance of compressive and tensile forces in its spars and cables respectively. The structure became the first of its type in the world.

The Government equally wanted a potent statement about Brisbane as a fitness-orientated, subtropical city of walking and cycling, thus the architects' delight in evolving such a dynamic structure that has been described as affording the experience of a bridge which seems to 'move along with you'.

Cox Architecture were excited that the concept stemmed from Snelson's work, as it meant that the design originated in the art world, forming an experiential sculpture that connects the city to its art galleries. Its overall low, fine-membered horizontal profile avoids conflicting with the city and gallery scale and bulk of motorway.

As noted, the type is a response to specific client requirements and to the broader one of imparting memorable identity to the act of walking and cycling, and the even wider one of identifying Brisbane as a design-led, art-focussed city.

The white steel needles frame the people journeying along the bridge, creating a new type of public space in the city as well as a new connection between major precincts. Concrete contrasts as the deck element, its plasticity used to fold up to create a series of viewing and gathering spaces projecting out from the span, with steel overlaid and etched to illustrate stories of Aboriginal people's history of using this place in the river as their primary crossing route.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

That´s one cool facade at Wintergarden Racade!


----------



## tateyb (Aug 21, 2015)

World Class Land Plans 91-Storey Tower for Brisbane



> Height limits in Australian cities are being put to the test as developers continue to propose cloud-piercing skyscrapers at altitudes never before seen on the island. World Class Land, a subsidiary of Singapore-based Aspial Corporation, is one such developer. According to a submitted application which surfaced on the Brisbane City Council website, they are planning a mammoth 91-storey skyscraper adjacent to the equally mammoth Brisbane Skytower.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Brizzy makes an appearance! More! More!


----------



## tateyb (Aug 21, 2015)

Dale said:


> Brizzy makes an appearance! More! More!


haha ok! here's something close...

Zaha Hadid Partners with Sunland on Mariner's Cove Towers



> The $600 million (AUD) development will hold a pair of 134-metre sculptural towers defined by contrasting dark glass and white vertical embellishments. The twisting verticality means that each level will feature a distinct floor plan. Residents will be served by 490 parking spaces, with another 40 dedicated to their visitors. A total of 808 stalls have been proposed to accommodate the range of uses on the site.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm liking this render of Brisbane Skytower and 240 Margaret St next to each other.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

300 George Street is now Brisbane Quarter:



> *Welcome to the Brisbane Quarter*
> 
> Brisbane Quarter encompasses a complete city block with Brisbane River views and will include Australia’s first purpose-built W Hotel, two levels of riverside dinning and luxury retail shopping beneath a 40-storey state-of-the-art Prime Grade office tower, as well as an 82-storey luxury residential apartment building.


(Full article)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Going to be giving Brisbane some love around these parts…lots of fantastic developments both inside and outside of the CBD.

*Ivy* | South Brisbane

Official website: http://www.ivy-apartments.com.au

Project facts


Address: 22-28 Merivale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: TMDL


Architect: ML Designs


Residential: 486 units


Height: 100m (328ft)


Floors: 30


23 August:



HART88 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*819 Main Street* | Kangaroo Point

Project facts


Address: 819 Main Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Zenonos


Architect: DWP Suters


Residential: 298 units


Hotel: 202 rooms


Retail: 1,498 sqm (16,124 s.f.)


Reail: 70m (230ft)


Floors: 20


Renderings:



flipst3r said:


> Who doesn't like a bunch of new renders? 819 Main St.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*FV (Phase 1)* | Fortitude Valley

Official website: http://www.fvbrisbane.com

Project facts


Address: 193-211 Brunswick Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Gurner


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 650 units


Retail: 1,800 sqm (19,375 s.f.)


Height: 101m, 96m (331ft, 315ft)


Floors: 30, 30

31 August:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Queens Wharf* | CBD

Official website: http://www.destinationbrisbaneconsortium.com.au

Project facts


Status: Proposed _(construction to start in 2017)_


Developer: Echo/Chow Tai Fook


Architect: Cottee Parker


Cost: A$3 billion (£1.7 billion, US$2.3 billion)


Residential: 2,000 units


Hotel: 1,100 rooms


Retail: 20,000 sqm (215,278 s.f.)


Entertainment: casino, cinema, conference space and public domain improvements


Height: five buildings with tallest of 230m (755ft)


Floors: five buildings with tallest of 70 storeys


Renderings (the building on the right is 1 William, a separate and nearly complete project):


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*301 Wickham Street* | Fortitude Valley

Project facts


Address: 301 Wickham Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Cornerstone


Architect: BVN


Office: 36,194 sqm (389,589 s.f.)


Height: 127m (417ft)


Floors: 27


Rendering:



PeterJackson said:


> New DA (A004453881) for 27st office tower,301 Wickham street,Fortitude Valley (corner of Wickham and Constance)
> 
> Developer:Cornerstone Properties
> Architect :BVN
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Southpoint* | South Brisbane

Official website: http://lastpieceofsouthbank.com

Project facts


Address: 192 Vulture Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Anthony John


Architect: Jackson Teece


Residential: 250 units


Office: 42,000 sqm (452,084 s.f.)


Retail: 4,500 sqm (48,438 s.f.)


Height: 77m, 70m, 65m (253ft, 230ft, 213ft)


Floors: 23, 22, 21


2 August:



nathandavid88 said:


> Here are my long awaited photos! Hopefully the next set won't take quite so long!
> 
> 
> P7230126 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> ...



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*43 Evelyn Street* | Newstead

Project facts


Address: 43 Evelyn Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Mirvac Design


Residential: 283 units


Height: 84m, 50m (276ft, 164ft)


Floors: 25, 14


Renderings:



Eastern37 said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Grace on Coronation* | Toowong

Official website: http://www.sunlandgroup.com.au/property/grace-on-coronation

Project facts


Address: 600 Coronation Drive


Status: Approved


Developer: Sunland


Architect: Zaha Hadid


Residential: 495 units


Height: 105m, 92m, 92m (344ft, 302ft, 302ft)


Floors: 28, 25, 25


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane Quarter* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 300 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shayer/Bao Jia


Architect: Zenx/DBI


Residential: 428 units


Hotel: 305 rooms


Office: 58,209 sqm (626,556 s.f.)


Retail: 4,209 sqm (45,305 s.f.)


Height: 263m, 182m, 127m (863ft, 597ft, 302ft)


Floors: 81, 40, 36


15 September:



Aussie Bhoy said:


> Today



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Abian Botanic Gardens* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 300 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Sunland


Architect: Wood-Marsh


Residential: 147 units


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 40


20 September:



PeterJackson said:


> look to this beauty



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*FV (Phase 1)* | Fortitude Valley

Official website: http://www.fvbrisbane.com

Project facts


Address: 193-211 Brunswick Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Gurner


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 650 units


Retail: 1,800 sqm (19,375 s.f.)


Height: 101m, 96m (331ft, 315ft)


Floors: 30, 30

25 September:



flipst3r said:


> Today



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Mode* | Newstead

Official website: http://www.modenewstead.com.au

Project facts


Address: 42-46 Wyandra Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Devine


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 157 units


Height: 45m (148ft)


Floors: 13


25 September:



flipst3r said:


> *Mode*



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Spire* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 550 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Consolidated Properties


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 340 units


Height: 130m (427ft)


Floors: 40


6 October:



Aussie Bhoy said:


> Today



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Melbourne* | South Brisbane

Official website: http://www.ariaproperty.com.au/melbourne-residences.html

Project facts


Address: 109-115 Melbourne Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Aria


Architect: Tony Owen


Residential: 178 units


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 20


10 October:



HART88 said:


> I am in love with The Melbourne Residences


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

Amazing projects. I specially liked Queens Warf.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane Quarter* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 300 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shayer/Bao Jia


Architect: Zenx/DBI


Residential: 428 units


Hotel: 305 rooms


Office: 58,209 sqm (626,556 s.f.)


Retail: 4,209 sqm (45,305 s.f.)


Height: 263m, 182m, 127m (863ft, 597ft, 302ft)


Floors: 81, 40, 36


18 October:



Aussie Bhoy said:


> Today



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Valley Metro* | Fortitude Valley

Project facts


Address: 36-52 Alfred Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: LaSalle


Architect: Architectus


Residential: 207 units


Retail: 380 sqm (4,090 s.f.)


Height: 112m (367ft) 


Floors: 30


Renderings:



PeterJackson said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Abian Botanic Gardens* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 300 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Sunland


Architect: Wood-Marsh


Residential: 147 units


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 40


1 November:



Aussie Bhoy said:


> Today


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*FV (Phase 1)* | Fortitude Valley

Official website: http://www.fvbrisbane.com

Project facts


Address: 193-211 Brunswick Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Gurner


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 650 units


Retail: 1,800 sqm (19,375 s.f.)


Height: 101m, 96m (331ft, 315ft)


Floors: 30, 30

17 November:



nathandavid88 said:


> I got a few FV shots the other day as well.
> 
> 
> PB150283 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Coorparoo Square* | Coorparoo

Project facts


Address: 300 Old Cleveland Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Frasers/Honeycombes


Residential: 360 units


Retail: 6,000 sqm (64,583 s.f.)


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 18


26 October:



Aussie Bhoy said:


> Today



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane Skytower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.brisbaneskytower.com

Project facts


Address: 222 Margaret Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Billbergia


Architect: Noel Roberts


Residential: 1,119 units


Height: 270m (886ft)


Floors: 89


28 April:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Coorparoo Square* | Coorparoo

Project facts


Address: 300 Old Cleveland Road


Status: Topped out


Developer: Frasers/Honeycombes


Residential: 360 units


Retail: 6,000 sqm (64,583 s.f.)


Height: 60m (197ft)


Floors: 18


10 May:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane Quarter* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 300 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shayer/Bao Jia


Architect: Zenx/DBI


Residential: 428 units


Hotel: 305 rooms


Office: 58,209 sqm (626,556 s.f.)


Retail: 4,209 sqm (45,305 s.f.)


Height: 263m, 182m, 127m (863ft, 597ft, 302ft)


Floors: 81, 40, 36


3 June:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ivy & Eve* | South Brisbane

Official website: http://www.ivy-apartments.com.au

Project facts


Address: 22-28 Merivale Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: TMDL


Architect: ML Designs


Residential: 486 units


Height: 100m (328ft)


Floors: 30


14 June:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*No. 1 Brisbane* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 217 George Street


Status: Proposed


Architect: Blight Rayner


Residential: 534 units


Height: 262m (860ft)


Floors: 81


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*FV* | Fortitude Valley

Official website: http://www.fvbrisbane.com

Project facts


Address: 193-211 Brunswick Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Gurner


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 917 units


Retail: 3,800 sqm (40,903 s.f.)


Height: 101m, 96m, 95m (331ft, 315ft, 312ft)


Floors: 31, 30, 30


19 June:


P6170405 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Abian Botanic Gardens* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 140 Alice Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Sunland


Architect: Wood-Marsh


Residential: 147 units


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 40


19 June:



nathandavid88 said:


> P6170306 by Nathan Murray, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Aurecon HQ* | Bowen Hills

Project facts


Address: 25 King Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 14,921 sqm (160,608 s.f.)


Height: 45m (148ft)


Floors: 10


This has broken ground:



> Minister for Infrastructure and Planning Jackie Trad joined Lendlease today to celebrate the launch of what’s set to be the tallest engineered timber office building in the world, 25 King (formerly 5 King). Earlier this year, 25 King was acquired by Australian Impact Fund Manager, Impact Investment Group (IIG), their second commercial building in the $2.9 billion Brisbane Showgrounds redevelopment.
> 
> (@Full article)



Renderings:


----------



## GGJ16 (Oct 11, 2015)

^^ Very impressive ! :banana:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane Skytower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.brisbaneskytower.com

Project facts


Address: 222 Margaret Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Billbergia


Architect: Noel Roberts


Residential: 1,119 units


Height: 270m (886ft)


Floors: 89


22 August:



ROCKETI said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Lucent* | Newstead

Official website: http://www.lucentgasworks.com.au

Project facts


Address: 32 Longland Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cavcorp


Architect: Plazibat


Residential: 190 units


Height: 45m (147ft)


Floors: 15


27 August:



flipst3r said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Spire* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 550 Queen Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Consolidated Properties


Architect: John Wardle


Residential: 340 units


Height: 130m (427ft)


Floors: 40


12 August:


Spire - 12th Aug 2017 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*41 Regent Street* | Woolloongabba

Project facts


Address: 41 Regent Street


Status: Proposed


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 54 units


Height: 45m (148ft)


Floors: 12


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane One* | South Brisbane

Official website: https://www.brisbane1towers.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1 Cordelia Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: R&F


Architect: Bureau Proberts


Residential: 608 units


Height: 96m, 95m, 48m (315ft, 312ft, 157m)


Floors: 30, 30, 14


20 September:



HART88 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Queens Wharf* | CBD

Official website: http://www.destinationbrisbaneconsortium.com.au

Project facts


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Echo/Chow Tai Fook


Architect: Cottee Parker


Cost: A$3 billion (£1.9 billion, US$2.3 billion)


Residential: 2,000 units


Hotel: 1,100 rooms


Retail: 20,000 sqm (215,278 s.f.)


Height: 230m, 215m, 180m, 160m, 100m (755ft, 705ft, 591ft, 525ft, 328ft)


Floors: 70, 65, 55, 49, 30


2 October:



nathandavid88 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Manning Street Apartments* | South Brisbane

Project facts


Address: 15 Manning Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Aria


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 261 units


Height: 109m (358ft)


Floors: 30


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*West Village* | West End

Official website: http://westvillage.com.au

Project facts


Address: 97 Boundary Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Sekisui House


Architect: Hayball


Residential: 1,250 units


Retail: 13,000 sqm (139,931 s.f.)


Height: max. 75m (246ft)


Floors: max. 25


20 September:



HART88 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*301 Wickham Terrace* | Fortitude Valley

Project facts


Address: 301 Wickham Terrace


Status: Approved


Developer: Cornerstone


Architect: BVN


Office: 36,194 sqm (389,589 s.f.)


Height: 127m (417ft)


Floors: 27


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Skyneedle (Phase 1)* | South Brisbane

Official website: http://skyneedle.com.au

Project facts


Address: 16-18 Edmonstone Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Pradella


Architect: ML


Residential: 105 units


Height: 45m (148ft)


Floors: 12


20 September:



HART88 said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Icon* | Northshore Hamilton

Project facts


Address: 19 Hercules Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Wentworth


Architect: Custance


Residential: 560 units


Hotel: 227 rooms


Height: 105m (344ft)


Floors: 35


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane Skytower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.brisbaneskytower.com

Project facts


Address: 222 Margaret Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Billbergia


Architect: Noel Roberts


Residential: 1,119 units


Height: 270m (886ft)


Floors: 89


13 October:



flipst3r said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Southpoint* | South Brisbane

Official website: http://lastpieceofsouthbank.com

Project facts


Address: 192 Vulture Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Anthony John


Architect: Jackson Teece


Residential: 250 units


Office: 42,000 sqm (452,084 s.f.)


Retail: 4,500 sqm (48,438 s.f.)


Height: 77m, 70m, 65m (253ft, 230ft, 213ft)


Floors: 23, 22, 21


13 October:



HART88 said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Aurizon HQ* | Fortitude Valley

Project facts


Address: 900 Ann Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Consolidated


Architect: John Wardles


Office: 19,000 sqm (204,514 s.f.)


Height: 45m (148ft)


Floors: 15


3 November:



ROCKETI said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*FV (Phase 2)* | Fortitude Valley

Official website: http://www.fvbrisbane.com

Project facts


Address: 193-211 Brunswick Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Gurner


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 267 units


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 101m (331ft)


Floors: 31


12 November:



nathandavid88 said:


>



Rendering (right-most tower, left two complete):


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane Quarter* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 300 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shayer/Bao Jia


Architect: Zenx/DBI


Residential: 428 units


Hotel: 305 rooms


Office: 58,209 sqm (626,556 s.f.)


Retail: 4,209 sqm (45,305 s.f.)


Height: 263m, 182m, 127m (863ft, 597ft, 302ft)


Floors: 81, 40, 36


3 November:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*801 Ann Street* | Fortitude Valley

Project facts


Address: 801 Ann Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Walker


Architect: Cox


Office: 46,659 sqm (502,233 s.f.)


Retail: 386 sqm (4,155 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 26


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*343 Albert Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 343 Albert Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Turbit Nominees


Architect: GMB


Office: 50,479 sqm (543,351 s.f.)


Retail: 793 sqm (8,536 s.f.)


Height: 157m (515ft)


Floors: 37


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Millennium Square* | Bowen Hills

Project facts


Address: 35 Campbell Street


Status: Concept


Owner: News Corporation


Architect: TBD


Residential: TBD


Office: 44,000+ sqm (473,612+ s.f.)


Retail: TBD


Number of buildings: 8+


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*320 George Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 320 George Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Lionmar


Architect: Ferro Arch


Office: 9,456 sqm (101,784 s.f.)


Retail: 360 sqm (3,875 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 30


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*470 St Pauls Terrace* | Fortitude Valley

Project facts


Address: 470 St Pauls Terrace


Status: Proposed


Developer: Jubilee Project


Architect: Blight Rayner


Office: 18,166 sqm (195,537 s.f.)


Height: 73m (240ft)


Floors: 14


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Lucent* | Newstead

Official website: http://www.lucentgasworks.com.au

Project facts


Address: 32 Longland Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Cavcorp


Architect: Plazibat


Residential: 190 units


Height: 45m (147ft)


Floors: 15


2 December:



flipst3r said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Mary Lane* | CBD

Official website: http://www.marylanebrisbane.com.au

Project facts


Address: 111 Mary Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Sam Chong


Architect: Woods Bagot


Residential: 184 units


Hotel: 286 rooms


Height: 131m (430ft)


Floors: 38


10 December:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>


----------



## ROCKETI (Jun 6, 2016)

Seen this article today in Brisbane times... 
https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/na...-tower-over-brisbane-cbd-20171219-p4yxvx.html


----------



## RE-EIGHT-TV (May 8, 2017)

*BANYAN TREE RESIDENCES BRISBANE*

48 RIVER TERRACE KANGAROO POINT QLD 4169 AUSTRALIA

Perfectly positioned at the top of the Kangaroo Point cliffs, Banyan Tree Residences, Brisbane, offers a prestige lifestyle. 2 & 3 bedroom luxury apartments, all with panoramic views. Resort style living created by internationally renowned Banyan Tree.










https://youtu.be/cHVQNoWGFvw


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Aurrum Toowong* | Toowong

Project facts


Address: 15 Jephson Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Aurrum


Architect: BVN


Residential: 120 units


Retail: 193 sqm (2,077 s.f.)


Floors: 5


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*152 Wharf Street* | Spring Hill

Project facts


Address: 152 Wharf Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Morris


Architect: Nra-Co-Lab


Office: 24,416 sqm (262,812 s.f.)


Retail: 340 sqm (3,660 s.f.)


Height: 114m (374ft)


Floors: 27

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*360 Queen Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 360 Queen Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Charter Hall/Investa


Architect: Blight Rayner


Office: 58,801 sqm (632,929 s.f.)


Retail: 782 sqm (8,417 s.f.)


Height: 205m (673ft)


Floors: 41


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*117 Victoria Street* | West End

Project facts


Address: 117 Victoria Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Crown


Architect: FJMT


Residential: 446 units


Retail: 150 sqm (1,615 s.f.)


Height: 46m (151ft)


Floors: 12


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*443 Queen Street* | CBD

Official website: http://443queenst.com

Project facts


Address: 443 Queen Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Architectus/WOHA 


Residential: 264 units


Office: 1,330 sqm (14,316 s.f.)


Retail: 355 sqm (3,821 s.f.)


Height: 186m (610ft)


Floors: 47


11 March:



flipst3r said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*11 Thornton Street* | Kangaroo Point

Project facts


Address: 11 Thornton Street


Status: Approved


Developer: JGL


Architect: Bureau Proberts


Residential: 16 units


Height: 75m (187ft)


Floors: 18


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane Skytower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.brisbaneskytower.com

Project facts


Address: 222 Margaret Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Billbergia


Architect: Noel Roberts


Residential: 1,119 units


Height: 270m (886ft)


Floors: 89


30 March:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Linton* | Kangaroo Point

Official website: http://www.lintonapartments.com.au

Project facts


Address: 498-502 Vulture Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Quantum


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 144 units


Retail: 400 sqm (4,306 s.f.)


Height: 50m (164ft)


Floors: 15


14 April:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane Quarter* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 300 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shayer/Bao Jia


Architect: Zenx/DBI


Residential: 428 units


Hotel: 305 rooms


Office: 58,209 sqm (626,556 s.f.)


Retail: 4,209 sqm (45,305 s.f.)


Height: 263m, 182m, 127m (863ft, 597ft, 302ft)


Floors: 81, 40, 36


5 May:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Aurecon HQ* | Bowen Hills

Project facts


Address: 25 King Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Lend Lease


Architect: Bates Smart


Office: 14,921 sqm (160,608 s.f.)


Height: 45m (148ft)


Floors: 10


17 May:


5King by lesnacky, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Waterfront Precinct* | CBD

Official website: http://waterfrontprecinct.com.au

Project facts


Address: 45 Eagle Street


Status: Concept


Developer: Dexus


Residential/office/hotel: 175,000 sqm (1,883,684 s.f.)


Retail: 10,000 sqm (107,639 s.f.)


Height: max. 274m (899ft)


Floors: max. 70


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Mercedes-Benz Autohaus* | Newstead

Project facts


Address: 194 Breakfast Creek Road


Status: Under construction


Developer: Star


Architect: Cottee Parker


Office: 15,000 sqm (161,459 s.f.)


Retail: 450 sqm (4,844 s.f.)


Height: 30m (98ft)


Floors: 6


22 July:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Suncorp HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Ann Street


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 75,339 sqm (810,942 s.f.)


Retail: 1,098 sqm (11,819 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 33


15 July:



flipst3r said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane One* | South Brisbane

Official website: https://www.brisbane1towers.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1 Cordelia Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: R&F


Architect: Bureau Proberts


Residential: 608 units


Height: 96m, 95m, 48m (315ft, 312ft, 157ft)


Floors: 30, 30, 14


29 July:


DSC_0248 by FSpace Fspace, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*FV (Phase 2)* | Fortitude Valley

Official website: http://www.fvbrisbane.com

Project facts


Address: 193-211 Brunswick Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Gurner


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 267 units


Retail: 2,000 sqm (21,528 s.f.)


Height: 101m (331ft)


Floors: 31


12 August:


FV, Fortitude Valley, Brisbane by Oriolus84, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Annex* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 12 Creek Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: BVN


Office: 7,219 sqm (77,705 s.f.)


Retail: 399 sqm (4,295 s.f.)


Height: 50m (164ft)


Floors: 12


8 August:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*77 Hope Street* | South Brisbane

Project facts


Address: 77 Hope Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Aria


Architect: Koichi Takada


Residential: 216 units


Retail: 756 sqm (8,138 s.f.)


Height: 101m (387ft)


Floors: 33


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Valencia* | Kangaroo Point

Official website: http://ariaproperty.com.au/valencia

Project facts


Address: 232 Wellington Road


Status: Near completion


Developer: Aria


Architect: Rothelowman


Residential: 125 units


Height: 45m (148ft)


Floors: 12


15 August:



Superhands said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Drapery* | Woolloongabba

Official website: http://ariaproperty.com.au/the-drapery

Project facts


Address: 64 Logan Road


Status: Near completion


Developer: Aria


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 174 units


Retail: 350 sqm (3,767 s.f.)


Height: 63m (207ft)


Floors: 20


19 August:



flipst3r said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*320 George Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 320 George Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Lionmar


Architect: Ferro Arch


Office: 9,143 sqm (98,414 s.f.)


Retail: 685 sqm (7,373 s.f.)


Height: 113m (371ft)


Floors: 30


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Albion Exchange* | Albion

Project facts


Address: 36-54 Albion Road


Status: Proposed


Developer: Geon


Architect: Hames Sharley


Residential: 333 units


Office: 3,777 sqm (40,655 s.f.)


Retail: 2,140 sqm (23,035 s.f.)


Height: 101m, 77m (331ft, 253ft)


Floors: 27, 23


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*443 Queen Street* | CBD

Official website: http://443queenst.com

Project facts


Address: 443 Queen Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Architectus/WOHA 


Residential: 264 units


Office: 1,330 sqm (14,316 s.f.)


Retail: 355 sqm (3,821 s.f.)


Height: 186m (610ft)


Floors: 47


7 August:



ROCKETI said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*105-117 Jane Street* | West End

Project facts


Address: 105-117 Jane Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Aria


Architect: Rothelowman


Residential: 145 units


Office: 1,330 sqm (14,316 s.f.)


Retail: 147 sqm (1,582 s.f.)


Height: 48m (157ft)


Floors: 12


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*895 Ann Street* | Fortitude Valley

Project facts


Address: 895 Ann Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Consolidated


Architect: John Wardle


Office: 22,219 sqm (239,163 s.f.)


Retail: 522 sqm (5,619 s.f.)


Height: 82m (269ft)


Floors: 15


Rendering:


----------



## ironalbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice the Brisbane's proyects!! Thank you for sharing the renders 😁


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*19 McDougall Street* | Milton

Project facts


Address: 19 McDougall Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Kokoda


Architect: Cottee Parker


Residential: 177 units


Height: 64m (210ft)


Floors: 20


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane Quarter* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 300 George Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Shayer/Bao Jia


Architect: Zenx/DBI


Residential: 428 units


Hotel: 305 rooms


Office: 58,209 sqm (626,556 s.f.)


Retail: 4,209 sqm (45,305 s.f.)


Height: 263m, 182m, 127m (863ft, 597ft, 302ft)


Floors: 82, 42, 35


22 December:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane One* | South Brisbane

Official website: https://www.brisbane1towers.com.au

Project facts


Address: 1 Cordelia Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: R&F


Architect: Bureau Proberts


Residential: 608 units


Height: 96m, 95m, 48m (315ft, 312ft, 157ft)


Floors: 30, 30, 14


8 December:



flipst3r said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Brisbane Skytower* | CBD

Official website: http://www.brisbaneskytower.com

Project facts


Address: 222 Margaret Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Billbergia


Architect: Noel Roberts


Residential: 1,119 units


Height: 270m (886ft)


Floors: 89


22 December:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Newstead Central (Phase 5)* | Newstead

Project facts


Address: 14 Stratton Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Silverstone


Architect: Rothe Lowman


Office: 7,996 sqm (86,068 s.f.)


Retail: 95 sqm (1,023 s.f.)


Height: 42m (138ft)


Floors: 11


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Suncorp HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Ann Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 75,339 sqm (810,942 s.f.)


Retail: 1,098 sqm (11,819 s.f.)


Height: 148m (486ft)


Floors: 33


15 July:



flipst3r said:


>



Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Utopia Space* | Fortitude Valley

Official website: http://utopiaspace.com.au

Project facts


Address: 275 Wickham Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Sandt


Architect: Kowalski


Residential: 300 units


Retail: 437 sqm (4,704 s.f.)


Height: 79m (259ft)


Floors: 25


28 January:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Lume* | Kangaroo Point

Official website: https://lume.com.au

Project facts


Address: 25 Shafston Avenue


Status: Under construction


Developer: Devcorp


Architect: Cox


Residential: 119 units


Height: 45m (148ft)


Floors: 13


24 February:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*443 Queen Street* | CBD

Official website: http://443queenst.com

Project facts


Address: 443 Queen Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Cbus


Architect: Architectus/WOHA 


Residential: 264 units


Office: 1,330 sqm (14,316 s.f.)


Retail: 355 sqm (3,821 s.f.)


Height: 186m (610ft)


Floors: 47


26 February:


2019-02-26_03-48-06 by lesnacky, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Night Edge* | Fortitude Valley

Official website: http://www.bpmcorp.com.au/projects/night-edge/design

Project facts


Address: 358 Wickham Street


Status: Approved


Developer: BPM


Architect: Elenberg Fraser


Residential: 272 units


Retail: 650 sqm (6,997 s.f.)


Height: 61m (200ft)


Floors: 20


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Suncorp HQ* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 80 Ann Street


Status: Demolition imminent


Developer: Mirvac


Architect: Woods Bagot


Office: 75,339 sqm (810,942 s.f.)


Retail: 1,098 sqm (11,819 s.f.)


Height: 142m (466ft)


Floors: 32


19 February:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Chester & Ella* | Newstead

Official website: https://www.kokodaproperty.com.au/en/residences/chester-ella

Project facts


Address: 7 Chester Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Kokoda


Architect: Hayball


Residential: 319 units


Height: 60m, 60m (197ft, 197ft)


Floors: 18, 18


10 March:



flipst3r said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Annex* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 12 Creek Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dexus


Architect: BVN


Office: 7,219 sqm (77,705 s.f.)


Retail: 399 sqm (4,295 s.f.)


Height: 50m (164ft)


Floors: 12


5 March:


12CRK20190305-1424 by C R, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Central Village (Phases 4 and 5)* | Fortitude Valley

Project facts


Address: 62-68 Brunswick Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Metro


Architect: Bureau Proberts


Residential: 411 units


Height: 101m, 79m (331ft, 259ft)


Floors: 31, 22


Rendering:


----------



## JuanpaG (Aug 30, 2013)

amazing projects !!


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Maison* | New Farm

Project facts


Address: 81 Barker Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Frank


Architect: Joe Adsett


Residential: 5 units


Height: 24m (79ft)


Floors: 7


Rendering:


----------



## ROCKETI (Jun 6, 2016)

The DA has been approved for a super slim tower on 320 George St, Brisbane. Going by Brisbane Developments page on facey.. Looks like it would replace the Mecure hotel?


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*320 George Street* | CBD

Project facts


Address: 320 George Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Lionmar


Architect: Hames Sharley


Office: 7,919 sqm (85,239 s.f.)


Retail: 878 sqm (9,451 s.f.)


Height: 111m (364ft)


Floors: 30


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*West Village* | West End

Official website: http://westvillage.com.au

Project facts


Address: 97 Boundary Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Sekisui House


Architect: Hayball


Residential: 1,250 units


Retail: 13,000 sqm (139,931 s.f.)


Height: max. 75m (246ft)


Floors: max. 25


31 July:



Aussie Bhoy said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Queens Wharf* | CBD

Official website: http://www.destinationbrisbaneconsortium.com.au

Project facts


Address: 75 William Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Echo/Chow Tai Fook


Architect: Cottee Parker


Cost: A$3 billion (£1.9 billion, US$2.3 billion)


Residential: 2,000 units


Hotel: 1,100 rooms


Retail: 20,000 sqm (215,278 s.f.)


Height: 230m, 215m, 180m, 160m, 100m (755ft, 705ft, 591ft, 525ft, 328ft)


Floors: 70, 65, 55, 49, 30


7 October:



flipst3r said:


>



Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*19 Eagle Terrace* | Petrie Terrace

Project facts


Address: 19 Eagle Terrace


Status: Proposed


Architect: NRA-Co-Lab


Office: 21,323 sqm (229,519 s.f.)


Retail: 281 sqm (3,025 s.f.)


Height: 103m (338ft)


Floors: 24


Rendering:


----------

